
So what's wrong with 1975 programming? (2008) - baotiao
http://www.varnish-cache.org/trac/wiki/ArchitectNotes
======
pvg
An HN evergreen -

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1975%20programming&sort=byPopu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=1975%20programming&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
bootload
HN does need a _gold_ or _classic_ posts tab so we automatically note this
reposting. Appearing again and again hints to the fact the article is ^more
interesting^ than usual.

~~~
Mathnerd314
Stackoverflow has "community wiki" questions, maybe HN could have community
wiki comments?

OTOH my limited experience suggests that the majority of front-page articles
will get reposted several times.

Or someone could publish a "Best of HN" collection, then change all reposts to
link to that.

~~~
bootload
_" Best of HN" collection"_

that @Mathnerd is a good idea. It would not be hard to do this remotely via a
script.

~~~
Mathnerd314
Yeah. It's a little tricky though, because the top posts
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story))
are all one-time events, and the # of people on HN has been increasing so
upvotes aren't comparable across time. The criteria should be something like
"reached the front page multiple times over several years".

~~~
bootload
what is the hn.angolia search term for the _" past"_ of a story?

i.e.: for _" So what's wrong with 1975 programming?"_ it is
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=So%20what's%20wrong%20with%201...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=So%20what's%20wrong%20with%201975%20programming%3F&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0pe=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Having this means you can measure how popular they are.

------
bbcbasic
Was it all fixed in '76?

~~~
nimchimpsky
yes.

------
kelnos
So, I get the frustration expressed here, but PH-K just comes off sounding
like an arrogant prick by the end of this. I know I'm supposed to attack the
argument and not the author, but it's very hard to read a piece like this when
the author makes you feel like he's talking down to you the entire time.

I assume this was posted because of the presence of antirez's 4-years-later
rebuttal (well, for some workloads) that's also on the front page today
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13226341)).
It's interesting to see the difference in writing style: antirez seems to just
aim to educate, and reasonably points out how redis's needs and memory access
patterns don't allow for good performance if it were to just rely on the OS's
VM system. The article about Varnish, however, comes off as someone telling us
how stupid we are for not knowing how hardware actually works.

